
Toggl Track - OnWriting
https://toggl.com/blog/toggl-rebrand-toggltrack
======
OnWriting
I'm genuinely surprised they went with a pink/purple/light brown colour
scheme, and didn't present any alternatives.

It seems very strange not to have selectable colour schemes - even a
light/dark mode equivalent of their chosen palette would do wonders. Is this
not standard now?

